# Ravens and Buzzards.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Some raven and buzzard shots from todays wee jaunt. It was blowing a right old gale up the hills today and the birds scarpered as soon as we got relatively close but mangaed to get a few half decent shots.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic pics mate! Gotta love Buzzards! :2thumb:


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

loved all these pics!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks folks. The raven is now my number one bird :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice shots here mate...

I do like the Buzzards, but the Raven is a cracker too: victory:...



I was driving home this friday afternoon just gone, and spotted a pair of buzzards circling very low...No chance of getting a pic of them, but just to see them that close, was fantastic.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

^ Would have been an utterly epic shot if it were in full focus! Ruddy birds 
Out of interest what lens were you using?


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Robbie said:


> image
> 
> ^ Would have been an utterly epic shot if it were in full focus! Ruddy birds
> Out of interest what lens were you using?


Cheers, Robbie. I was unbelievably disappointed when I uploaded the shot and found that it was that little bit too soft but at the same time was elated with getting a shot like that on manual focus. Aye, ruddy birds! Appearing out of nowhere and disappearing again as quickly.

Using the Tamron 70-300. A lens I have grown to love.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Very nice shots here mate...
> 
> I do like the Buzzards, but the Raven is a cracker too: victory:...
> 
> ...


Cheers, T.T. 

We got a good few Buzzards round these parts again and the Ravens are something else. Couldn't believe the size of them. I want to go back up now with the camera and get some real good shots of them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic pics!! Gorgeous birds!


----------



## JaMMiT (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow those pictures are amazing, Great shots. :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great pics, I love Buzzards & all birds of prey, they are so graceful!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> Great pics, I love Buzzards & all birds of prey, they are so graceful!


They are indeed Vicky but from my times up watching the buzzards and ravens I have to say that the raven makes for a far more superior bird. Lying on top of a hill side watching them swoop and dive and call their unique call, it evokes something inside you. Hurrah for ravens!

Check out some of these pics.

In the company of Ravens Photo Gallery by Norman Rich at pbase.com


----------

